# Can't decide what stud to breed to.



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

I have a APHA mare that is a chestnut roan, that i would like to breed but I dont' know what one of ,y two full size studs to breed her to. 
One is a registerd chestnut AQHA and the other one is an unregisterd black/white pinto. both are very calm, jental and laid back. for pictures of them pleas go to my home page


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

nybarrelracer said:


> I have a APHA mare that is a chestnut roan, that i would like to breed but I dont' know what one of ,y two full size studs to breed her to.
> One is a registerd chestnut AQHA and the other one is an unregisterd black/white pinto. both are very calm, jental and laid back. for pictures of them pleas go to my home page



i wouldnt breed her to the unregistered stud...


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Well, what are you breeding her for? Do you intend to sell the foal? If so, you probably want to go registered. 

Do you intend to keep the foal for yourself? 

What have each of these stallions done that merits your breeding to them? Other than having great personalities, what are their characteristics? Atheleticism suitable to your discipline? What have their previous offspring done?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

You could always go out and buy a foal....

If you did want to breed, I would go with a registered stud who has been doing things with his career, not just standing around, getting around.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I know people around here cant hardly give a horse away... Unless your mare is something very special I would buy a foal already on the ground, you know what it looks like and potentially what it will perform best in.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

I wouldnt breed her to a unregistered stud. Try to choose a stud that will compliment her good points and strengthen her weak points. Dont just "breed to breed". Also, breed for a discripline, have a goal for what you want in a foal. You can do this much easier by purchasing a foal/weanling/yearling and raising it up your own way.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

i'm going to go against everyone! teehee...

I PERSONALLY wouldnt breed to an unregistered stud. but I show in breed shows. I actually have 4 unregistered horses... 2 QH's, 1 pony, and 1 TWH. Registry doesnt matter a lot of times... and there are always state and breed type registries that you can enter horses in and so on and so forth... like one of my unregistered QH's is a registered Virginia Show Horse, whatever that means... which is.. I paid the fee... 

OK, never mind... I'm with everyone else.... I'd stick w/ a registered proven horse... is your mare regsitered?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

whoever you decide to breed to, make sure that the stud's strongpoints are enough to help your mare's weakpoints (and that your mare's strongpoints are enough to counter the stud's weak points ;-) )


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

i plan to keep the foal. My mare is registerd . go to 
Stone Haven Farm | healing heart, healing horses to see her. Her name is Diesel's Little Rocket.
Stone Haven Farm | healing heart, healing horses
the stallions that i would like to breed to are Jacks Boston Magic or Smokin Okin


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

out of the two that you have listed, what traits are you expecting to pass on to the foal? 

What can the mare add to the foal's conformation?
What can the sire add to the foal's conformation?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

I'm still confused as to why you want to breed her :???:. You said you want to keep the foal, I got that, but for what?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Wouldn't you have better luck at getting the personality you want by purchasing a young horse that's already been born? It'd be a whole lot less expensive too.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Joshie said:


> Wouldn't you have better luck at getting the personality you want by purchasing a young horse that's already been born? It'd be a whole lot less expensive too.


 And save a life as opposed to bringing a new one into the world. Just our 2 cents though.


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

I WHANT TO BREED MY MARE BECAUSE BOTH MARE AND STUD ARE IMPRESSIVE FREE. i HAVE LOOKED IN TO BUYING A FOAL BUT ALL OF THE ONES THAT I CAN FIND THAT ARE REGISTERD HAVE IMPRESSIVE IN THEM. i DON'T LIKE THE IMPRESSIVE LINE THAT IS WHY I AM BREEDING MY MARE.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

There are tons of non-Impressive quarter horses out there. Can you expand your search?


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Joshie said:


> There are tons of non-Impressive quarter horses out there. Can you expand your search?


I second that. What dont you like the Impressive line? (Im not familiar with QH's thats why I ask).

Im sure if an expanded search was done you could find one. If thats totally off your list than onto to which breeding. Personally none of the pictures are of good "confo" shots so giving detail will be hard to do. Also breeding for "personality" I find is pointless if that has anything to do with it. It has been said that a foals personality will be based on the dam. If your dam is a grouch the foal will be a grouch (yes ive seen it but no not 100% fool proof obv.) If your breeding for colour id go with the paint if your breeding for value id go with the chestnut.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

This filly is Impressive Free 
Bay Mare Cutting Quarter Horse for Sale in Owego, New York | Buy This Horse at Equine.com

As is this filly
Buckskin Mare Calf Roping Paint (Tobiano) Horse for Sale in Afton, New York | Buy This Horse at Equine.com

And this colt
Pinto Horse For Sale, New York, erieville

There ARE horses out there that have no Impressive in them, just gotta look for them...


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ignore.. nevermind.


----------



## nybarrelracer (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't whant the impressive line because of the muscle problem that alot of the foals have. I am looking for a foundation breed filly. I don't whant to pay over $800 on.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Not if they're NN, but do what you want I guess.

I personally don't think that either stud is worthy of breeding for 2 reasons. 1. they're very young 2. they have not done anything with their careers (show wise) to be worthy enough (IMO) to be a stud.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, I have to speak up.. if you're paying less than $1000 for a stud fee... chances are that stud isn't very good, and you're going to get a less-than-mediocre foal from it.
Oh that note, there are plenty of cruddy stallions out there with a high price tag as well... you have to be on the lookout. But generally a stallion worth breeding to will have a stud fee around $1500.

There is a huge huge overpopulation problem right now... honestly, please please go to your local auction, see what's selling to the meat man, and ask yourself - why will this horse be better than those poor horses going to slaughter? 
You cannot say 100% that you will be able to provide for this horse forever - NONE of us can.. anyone can fall on hard times, and we have to make sure that we give our horses a fighting chance to find a good home in case of that. 
So ask yourself... 
- Why is this mare special enough to be breeding? 
- Why is the stallion special enough to be breeding? Why is he worthy of his "manhood"? What has he done to prove himself to be worthy of breeding?
- What flaws does your mare have? Are they "fatal" flaws, or just minor ones? Are you choosing a stallion that will counter any minor flaws?
- What are you breeding the foal for? Different stallions have different body types for different disciplines. What is your mare bred for? Example, generally you won't see a halter-bred horse doing well in the reining world.
- Are you prepared to train the foal?

There are TONS of well-bred (non-Impressive) foals out there for dirt cheap right now. There's a reason.. the market is flooded. 

Okay, I'm done.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Amen to that! Thumbs up on this end!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I wouldn't breed to either.
One's too young first off.
But why do you want to breed her anyways?
Are you planning on keeping the foal? No matter what it lacks?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just picked a well bred colt up for $300 that has Colonel Freckles, Doc Olena and the Corn husker all on his papers. He has great conformation and he is really friendly and pretty!


----------



## aappyfan1 (Jun 28, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Okay, I have to speak up.. if you're paying less than $1000 for a stud fee... chances are that stud isn't very good, and you're going to get a less-than-mediocre foal from it.


Wow, that is a pretty bold statement! I personally know several excellent Stallions that have breeding fees of $500 It all depends on the breed and what kind of a stalllion you are looking to breed your mare too, NOT the price of the Stud fee. Sorry but those kind of statements irk me.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

aappyfan1 said:


> Wow, that is a pretty bold statement! I personally know several excellent Stallions that have breeding fees of $500 It all depends on the breed and what kind of a stalllion you are looking to breed your mare too, NOT the price of the Stud fee. Sorry but those kind of statements irk me.



But when you're talking about paints, like we are, it's pretty hard to find something actually worth breeding that cheap.

And $500 is a lot more than...the what, $200 she would spend on either of those studs?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

aappyfan1 said:


> Wow, that is a pretty bold statement! I personally know several excellent Stallions that have breeding fees of $500 It all depends on the breed and what kind of a stalllion you are looking to breed your mare too, NOT the price of the Stud fee. Sorry but those kind of statements irk me.


 
Generally, good studs have high fees. It's the way the world works.

And I never said always.. I said "if you're paying less than $1000 for a stud fee, *chances are* the stallion isn't all that great."
ESPECIALLY with a common breed, in the $0-$1000 range 90% of those stallions are going to be nothing special. Sure, you'll find the odd exception, but if a stallion owner KNOWS they have a good thing, they're going to market him like that.
I also never said it was just about the stud fee, that you have to be very careful.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

aappyfan1 said:


> Wow, that is a pretty bold statement! I personally know several excellent Stallions that have breeding fees of $500 It all depends on the breed and what kind of a stalllion you are looking to breed your mare too, NOT the price of the Stud fee. Sorry but those kind of statements irk me.


She is right tho. If a stallion were good enough for breeding outside of just average standards, the stud fee would be much higher as he would be on high demand. Good stallions are noticed quickly and from the sounds of it, it's not the case with this one.
Why not spend that money on a foal who has already hit the ground. Get a horse that will match everything you are going to be hoping for in this foal if you breed. I can almost guarantee you (regardless of your geographical location) that you will be able to find a better foal than what you would end up with for the same amount of money.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I would like to see a really good stallion with a breeding fee for $500 or less...


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Kicksaw, those questions should be asked every time a horse is breeded by everyone from a backyard breeder to multri-million dallor operations.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I would like to see a really good stallion with a breeding fee for $500 or less...


Dreamaker's Top Spot (and his soon to be rider)
Son of Flash's Dreamaker, MFTHBA's #1 Homozygous stallin 

In the next few years we will be starting in larger shows than the local ones around here, which he has done well in in the past..but dont give much inteh way of prizes.

Stud fee $450, and that is only because i set it, Mr Bailey was only charging $150


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Look at his feet my god! Well I guess they will take what they can get since it doesn't look like the even have the money for a farrier!!! Why bother posting that and calling him a good stallion? Did you really want me to pick him apart? I would be more than willing!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I would like to see a really good stallion with a breeding fee for $500 or less...


My boys fee is $500.00 but he only breeds live and only locally.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you consider him a REALLY good stud?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Do you consider him a REALLY good stud?


 
He comes from multiple Horse of the Year horses in his background as well as Olympic medal winners in all three Olympic disciplines.

He himself is Horse of the Year in both jumper and dressage.

He is mostly retired and only breeds on special requests now.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

i would said that is a good stud inalmost anybody's book to me.


----------



## onetoomany (Dec 10, 2008)

To the OP-

Go to an auction and pick up a baby. As many other have said you can find plenty of foundation non-Impressive bred babies under $800. In fact, they're kind of a dime a dozen where I am from. Also, if you don't want an Impressive line horse have a real founded reason; get educated on HYPP before ruling out all Impressive bred horses. If you buy a baby that is N/N you will have NO PROBLEMS. Horses that test N/N are like any other horse and are as likely to have issues as horses that not Impressive bred. Type HYPP into google and you will get articles telling you the same I just did. 

Onto the issue of why you are breeding studs that shouldn't be bred. From what I can see of the chestnut, I can already say that I don't think he is conformationally sound enough to reccommend himself as a stud. While part of this maybe because he is only two he looks base narrow, he toes out and has a very common head. IMHO a stud that isn't even registered, should not be bred. Maybe there is the rare case of an unregistered stud that did amazing at showing and was conformationally well put together that could be considered to be breeding material. I'm sorry to say but I don't think your stud is of that type of quality. Please save the world some worries and geld them both.

Yes, maybe you are planning on keeping this baby for yourself but the future in uncertain and you can not say where you or your horses will be in ten years. The market does not need another grade horse. Dealing in ifs here, if for some reason you are no longer able to keep this horse, can you honestly say you are okay with it, more likely than not, getting sent to slaughter? 

I honestly think if you want a baby you should buy one that is already on the ground.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I would breed to the chestnut, I just like his build better. 

OK....why is everyone so down on her breeding her mare? If she is going to keep the foal, and it appears to me that her family owns both the mare and the stallions (correct me if I am wrong). I also would never EVER breed to an Impressive-bred stallion, not only because of the HYPP thing, but I don't care for the huge body and itty bitty feet bred into them.

I say go for it and breed your foal, why not?!

And as for this statement.....
"Okay, I have to speak up.. if you're paying less than $1000 for a stud fee... chances are that stud isn't very good, and you're going to get a less-than-mediocre foal from it."
All I can say is holy cow do you ever have a LOT to learn....you have NO idea how totally WRONG you are!! I can give you the names of MANY stallions with huge stud fees who have the worst legs, and worst dispositions I have ever seen, and yes I have seen them in person. I huge stud fee does NOT a good stallion make! In fact, some of the nicest stallions I have seen are from small farms. I cannot believe you even said that.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

wow. look at this. I sense yet another fight brewing


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope...just stating a fact.....something like that isn't worth arguing over.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

So you shouldn't have said anything. Whats the point?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Remali said:


> I would breed to the chestnut, I just like his build better.
> 
> OK....why is everyone so down on her breeding her mare? If she is going to keep the foal, and it appears to me that her family owns both the mare and the stallions (correct me if I am wrong). I also would never EVER breed to an Impressive-bred stallion, not only because of the HYPP thing, but I don't care for the huge body and itty bitty feet bred into them.
> 
> I say go for it and breed your foal, why not?!


The OP has not returned and her website has been deleted which tells me that she is going to do whatever she wants to do. Well so be it.



Remali said:


> And as for this statement.....
> "Okay, I have to speak up.. if you're paying less than $1000 for a stud fee... chances are that stud isn't very good, and you're going to get a less-than-mediocre foal from it."
> All I can say is holy cow do you ever have a LOT to learn....you have NO idea how totally WRONG you are!! I can give you the names of MANY stallions with huge stud fees who have the worst legs, and worst dispositions I have ever seen, and yes I have seen them in person. I huge stud fee does NOT a good stallion make! In fact, some of the nicest stallions I have seen are from small farms. I cannot believe you even said that.


There is a certain level of ettiquette that should be observed when you disagree with someone else's post and coming out and blatenly stating they are wrong is a no no. Unless you are the GURU of all that is sacred in breeding then you could not possibly know what experiences other *STRANGERS* have. You are a stranger to me also but I will not call you as wrong ! So while you may disagree with what JDI wrote then just say you disagree and state your case in a mature manner.

I disagree somewhat with what JDI stated and presented my own stud as evidence of my position. Nowhere am I going to call her WRONG as she has different experiences than me. She also said "_chances are_" that the stud would not be wroth much and I agree to some extent but there are exceptions.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I think anyone has the right to breed their mare.

And making a statement about a stallion who has a stud fee that is less than $1,000 means he is an inferior stallion is rather rude, and quite obviously wrong.
You may as well tell that person their stallion is junk. Enough said.

And you think this is not a "no-no"....where is the etiquette here?
"if you're paying less than $1000 for a stud fee... chances are that stud isn't very good, and you're going to get a less-than-mediocre foal from it."
Please, tell my friend whose stallions stud fees are less than $1,000, that her foals are "mediocre", she has won just about everything with her foals and her stallions, and she has won at the big "A" rated shows.

Oh well to each their own. I for one would not put down someone whose stallions stud fee was less than $1,000.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Snapple...in answer to your question.....well, I felt bad for the OP.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Remali said:


> Well, I think anyone has the right to breed their mare.
> 
> And making a statement about a stallion who has a stud fee that is less than $1,000 means he is an inferior stallion is rather rude, and quite obviously wrong.
> You may as well tell that person their stallion is junk. Enough said.
> ...


You need to read ALL posts before you come out making all encompasing statements for if you consider JDI's statement as rude then yours stating she is wrong is in the same class and just as rude. Two rudes do not mature posting make.

Please read post 25 which addressed JDI's statement and JDI's rebuttal on post 27.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I read all of the posts, from start to finish.

It's OK if you don't agree with me, we're all entitled to our own opinions.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

> Please, tell my friend whose stallions stud fees are less than $1,000, that her foals are "mediocre", she has won just about everything with her foals and her stallions, and she has won at the big "A" rated shows.


Winning isn't everything.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Did I say winning was everything?

This is starting to get childish and snarky now.....


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Remali said:


> Did I say winning was everything?


Then why was it posted ? A foal can be great and never show at all. Other than what a buyer will pay for it, most purchasers couldn't care less what the stud fee was.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, you actually kind of did. You were basically saying that since your friends horse has won everything, no one can tell you that it is "mediocre" because well.. it has won everything.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Remali said:


> I would breed to the chestnut, I just like his build better.
> 
> OK....why is everyone so down on her breeding her mare? If she is going to keep the foal, and it appears to me that her family owns both the mare and the stallions (correct me if I am wrong). I also would never EVER breed to an Impressive-bred stallion, not only because of the HYPP thing, but I don't care for the huge body and itty bitty feet bred into them.
> 
> ...


If you had read the rest of my post, I also stated that there are tons of bad horses with a high stud fee, so be on the lookout.

Yes, it's a bold statement, HOWEVER I stand by it. See those 2 big bold words? There are exceptions to the rule, but MOST studs that are breeding-worthy have a high stud fee because they can.
Go and search some studs.... the majority of "good" (read: breeding quality in my eyes) studs' fees will be over $1000. There might be the odd exception, but the majority with stud fees under $1000 are going to be crap studs. Why? Supply and demand, simple economics; If the stallion is good, and has been to a lot of top shows, then the owners have spent time and money on him, and do not want him breeding with just any mare. Kudos to them.
(I can think of one exception off hand; FehrGroundRanch's stallion, who has a stud fee of $600. He has a good mind and body, and I have no qualms about him keeping his "manlies." Spyder, I would add your stud to the list but I don't think I've seen pictures, although I'm sure he's everything you've said he is.) 

I do not consider my posts to be rude, but I am to-the-point. Please PM me if you have a problem with it.

I am not going to be childish about this, but wanted to explain my position. This is my last post in this thread lest it get out of hand. If anyone wants to continue this discussion please feel free to PM me, I would be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Spyder, I would add your stud to the list but I don't think I've seen pictures, although I'm sure he's everything you've said he is.)
> 
> .


 
My boy


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

No fair, Spyder. Now my computer is wet with drool.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i jsut wouldnt breed to either of those stallys. go buy a foal if your going to do that. imo there not breeding quality. if you must breed spend time looking for a good stallion.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't have my stallion anymore!  But regardless he wasn't a GREAT stallion. He was a GREAT Ranch/Roping horse, which we have a lot of demand for, but he was never going to win the world. We always had a good market for his foals, but only because we were smart about it. His breeding was rare(and we DID NOT over breed) and he has EVERYTHING that people like to see in a ranch roper.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Remali said:


> Well, I think anyone has the right to breed their mare.


Unfortunately yes. Most mare owners just see their "pretty girl" and think of "cute babies", without stopping to REALLY evaluate their mare's conformation, breeding, talent, and temperament. No horse is perfect in every aspect of course, but in this turbulent economy and horse market, anyone looking to breed anything but a top champion with near perfect conformation should, IMO, have their head examined...

You can buy a foal MUCH cheaper than breeding, even if you get a "free" stud fee. Breeding is more than just insemination. You need to pay for vet fees, extra feed, vet and feed once the foal is born, plus you should have an "emergency fund" should anything go wrong during pregnancy or birth (those late night emergency vet calls can quickly run unto the thousands of dollars...). If you board, you also have to think about the added boarding cost once the foal is weaned (4-6 months old). And you won't be risking your mare's health and well being.

I have a mare. She is BEAUTIFUL IMO, lol. But really, her conformation is "Good" (she has a couple minor flaws), her temperament is good, she's pretty athletic, she has good breeding (great top side, so-so bottom side), and has done well at some smaller local shows (finances prevent bigger shows, lol). She's turning 11 next April; I've owned her since she was coming 3yrs old. I have not bred her. I'd like to, one day, but not until I have the money for the "perfect" stallion for her, no matter what the cost, and not until she's proven herself at some bigger shows. I also won't breed her until the horse market is stable, in case something happens and I'm forced to sell the foal.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

'Everyone has the right to breed!!'

You know, I'm sure they do. But go take a look at the buses heading to mexico at the horses going for slaughter, at the weanlings and yearlings with papers, at the dead-broke horses who aren't even lame, and then tell me that again.

Everyone has a right, but people need to get their head out of their @#$#$ and realize that right now you're probably going to be breeding a baby to end up getting stabbed in the back until it dies in Mexico.


----------



## tazassape (Oct 8, 2008)

nybarrelracer said:


> I have a APHA mare that is a chestnut roan, that i would like to breed but I dont' know what one of ,y two full size studs to breed her to.
> One is a registerd chestnut AQHA and the other one is an unregisterd black/white pinto. both are very calm, jental and laid back. for pictures of them pleas go to my home page


Judging by the wording of your post you just want a foal. Go buy one. When you mention all three horses all you talk about is color. No conformation, pedigree, records, etc. Go buy/rescue a foal.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I also think anyone has the right to breed and I'm very aware of horses going to Mex. and Can. for slaughter but then I have no problem with people eating meat. I could buy a foal same as anyone can and if thats what someone wants to do by all means they should. And if someone wants to breed instead by all means thats what they should do.

Not everyone thinks the same way and thats a good thing not bad.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow. I have no problem with people eating meat either, but go take a look at some slaughter videos. It is in no way humane--they literally DO stab the horse in the back with a long knife until they hit the nerve that paralyzes it, then they hang it up (whilst it's still alive) and wait for it to bleed to death.

You think this is an okay fate because some backyard breeder with a hideous stallion wanted to breed it?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

mayfieldk said:


> Wow. I have no problem with people eating meat either, but go take a look at some slaughter videos. It is in no way humane--they literally DO stab the horse in the back with a long knife until they hit the nerve that paralyzes it, then they hang it up (whilst it's still alive) and wait for it to bleed to death.
> 
> You think this is an okay fate because some backyard breeder with a hideous stallion wanted to breed it?


 
go watch the video in the dog food....would you? thread in horse protection. it is SICK. :-|

just wanted to add that wasnt directed to you mayfield.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

I hear ya'


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I think some need to do some reserch on U.S. horses that go to slaughter in Mex. Horses from here go to the new Beltex plant and are processed by strict EU standards which include being killed by the Captive Bolt exactly the same as when they were killed in the U.S. The Mex. plant is actually much more UTD then the old Beltex plant that was in Tx.

There are horses killed by knife but those are Mex. horses and the meat is eaten in Mex. thats nothing new and is part of some Mex. cultures. Are there mistakes made when killing horses for slaughter? Of course there are always have been and always will be its nothing differant then any other species of livestock slaughtered. While I'd love to see 100% perfection its just not reality


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

No, I don't have a problem with people eating meat.
Yes, I realize that some places are more UTD on standards and killing methods.

But even if every time they killed a horse it complied with standards, I do not understand why I would breed a foal that had a very high risk of ending up on someones plate when it would be much cheaper and make more sense to go get something that is already on the ground. 

I read this start to finish and haven't really seen a recent post from the OP so I don't know if she is still here, but I just wanted to state I agree with the majority here. I just don't see the sense of it. We never know if we can keep our horses for life, love them or not. So it makes more sense to give them the best chance they can for finding a good home should we ever need to sell them (Registered, show record, etc).


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

So, then......no one on here has ever bred a horse ever, or plans to breed a horse ever?


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I never have the intention of keeping the animals I breed for life, just doesn't make sense to do so. If it doesn't make sense to someone not to breed thought they certainly shouldn't. IMO you should only breed an animal if it makes sense to the person breeding.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree.....I do think most people do put some thought into breeding tho.
I keep my animals for life, altho there are times when life's circumstances can interfere (and if that happens I would give them to a friend rather than sell them). I had my Arabian mare from the time she was a yearling to the day she died at the age of 23.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh I also think the vast majority of people put some thought into what they breed. I'd never keep all my animals for life I'd go broke but I had a gelding that was born with me and died with me 33 years later. Have had many many mares well over 20 years my daughter has a mare thats now 30 I gave it to her when the mare was a two year old it was my daughters 8th Birthday present. Still sound as can be and my granddaughters ride her now.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

OK guys, this has gotten way off subject. This is a thread about what the OP should breed to and not another thread on slaughter.

Let's keep it going in the right direction.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Remali said:


> So, then......no one on here has ever bred a horse ever, or plans to breed a horse ever?


No I have never bred a horse. Yes, I do plan on breeding my mare, ONE DAY. But not until I can afford THE BEST stallion for my mare, no matter what the cost, and not until the market is stable, should something happen and I am forced to sell the foal. I have owned by mare for eight years now (she's turning 11 next April) and she's still maiden.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Of course how do we ever know for sure if the market will stay stable? There are risks involved in all we do, and if we waited for the "perfect time" we'd wait forever. I agree to find the best stallion you can afford....of course one's idea of "the best" may not be another person's idea of the best. I guess that is what keeps breeding exciting and a challenge.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's a good point and I think people will probably discuss it over on the other board you started. Why breed if the best stallion you can afford is grade? etc


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Remali said:


> of course one's idea of "the best" may not be another person's idea of the best. I guess that is what keeps breeding exciting and a challenge.


No, that's the reason the horse market is flooded with horses that should have never been bred in the first place...


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, horses, dogs, cats....whatever.....how are you going to get everyone to think the same when it comes to someone's idea of "the best"? And, why would you even want to??!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

The best is pretty much referring to what will sell best. What has the most chance of succeeding in X event or sport, what is most confomationally correct, what is a good representation of the breed standard, etc. That's not really an opinion...


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Spastic_Dove said:


> The best is pretty much referring to what will sell best. What has the most chance of succeeding in X event or sport, what is most confomationally correct, what is a good representation of the breed standard, etc. That's not really an opinion...


Exactly... If people would pull their heads out of the REARS and THINK about that BEFORE breeding (including honestly evaluating their stock and/or what they want to breed to), we'd have a lot less "crap" horses out there... 

I wish the US registries would do what most European registries do and require ALL breeding animals to be inspected before being approved for breeding, including performance testing for stallions. That would at least help ensure that registered horses are of decent quality, and force the irresponsible breeder to either quit, or breed grades.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh me too. I'd really like for AQHA to do that since they are such a huge registry.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

If only it was that easy.....I see so many National Champion stallions with horrible legs, dangerous dispositions....yet people think that stallion is "the best" because somehow that horse was named National Champion. I wish they would inspect stallions too.....I prefer the European method of showing and evaluating horses. There are so many stallions that can barely even be ridden..... And sometimes what will sell thebest may be a nightmare due to current trends in some breeds.....


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Those exact same points are made on the thread you started showing the unpredictability of breeding =)


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Remali said:


> If only it was that easy.....I see so many National Champion stallions with horrible legs, dangerous dispositions....yet people think that stallion is "the best" because somehow that horse was named National Champion.


Exactly though! If a horse were inspected, they would be looking at it more objectively. The first inspection is shortly after birth, before the horse has a reputation :wink:. The judges doing inspections are also less likely to worry about bloodlines, politics, and such and more about registry standards. The registry picks inspection judges, not show organizers :wink:.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Oh me too. I'd really like for AQHA to do that since they are such a huge registry.


 
If they did that over 65 % of the stallions would not pass. But mares should be inspected also.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I know. I can't decide if that is a good thing or not though.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It's definitely a good thing, for the BREED and the horse industry's long term health. It will never fly though. AQHA may be "non-profit", but it's run by big money ;-).


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, true. =(


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

AQHA can't even get the futurities moved up to 4 year olds instead of 3. How in the world would they ever pass "Stallion/Mare Inspections"? They even allowed a mass registration of PMU foals for the money.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are dead set on breeding your mare, I would go with the sorrel. BUT, I agree with earlier posts and I think you should try looking a little harder at the sale barns. You can get some REALLY REALLY well bred horses for less than a stud fee. You could get a 3 yo with papers and excellent breeding for less than breeding would cost you. Consider this.....................When you breed for a colt, you not only have the stud fee, but 3 years worth of shots, farrier, feed, training (unless you do it yourself), and any possible vet bills before the horse is even really rideable. It would cost a lot less to go to the auction. I was watching an auction on tv the other day and they were selling started 3yo's with great breeding from PROVEN mares and stallions for less than $500. None of them were Impressive bred. You don't have to go to an auction house where you may not know what you are getting, think about ranch auctions. They happen every day too. If you are able to save a life, then why not try?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I think the OP wanted to enjoy breeding and raising a foal of her own....as quite a few of us also would, and do, enjoy doing. Buying a foal is not the same.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

why add to the horse population when you could adopt and possibly save a foal. Go read some threads on irreponsible breeders.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I think everything has been said here. 
On the note of AQHA, I know it would never happen but I can dream, right?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Snapple, you keep on saying that. Not everyone wants to go out and buy a foal when they have a mare that they want to breed and no doubt replace her with a foal. If I want to replace my mare, I would want to do that with a foal from her. Period. Now, I am about done with this...seems you just want to argue. And raising a foal for my own personal use is not being irresponsible so please stop calling me and others that...... Otherwise there sure are a lot of breeders out there who are irresponsible....like ALL of them.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Forget it Snapple, it's an impossible battle.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Of course it is, that's why they keep breeding crappy horses.  If it was a battle we could win, so many sound healthy horses wouldn't be on their way to Mexico right now.

(Also, LOL. Slaughter is about money. They're going to slaughter the horse the cheapest way possible. And let me tell you, the cheapest way possible is ALWAYS the worst way for the horse. They just have one or two 'nice' facilities set up so they can tell naive people 'this is where the nice horseys go!')


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

> Of course it is, that's why they keep breeding crappy horses.  If it was a battle we could win, so many sound healthy horses wouldn't be on their way to Mexico right now.


haha love it!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote: Of course it is, that's why they keep breeding crappy horses.

What gives you the right to hurl insults at me? Time for the moderator to step in I think...that was very immature and uncalled for. Grow up.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

It seems to be that that comment was not directed to you at all, but rather to all backyard breeders


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

OK, this thread has degraded to name calling, innuendo, and another sermon on overbreeding. The OP wanted a question answered that has nothing to do with the answers she has been getting so the thread is now closed.


----------

